# I DROVE!!



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

I drove tonight for the first time in 2 monthes!! My mom and her boyfreind got into an argument, and she had been drinkinking, so I had a friend take me out there to get her, and I drove her truck all the way back!! I was scared to death but I just listened to the radio and tried not to freak completely out, I AM SO HAPPY!!! This is the happiest I have been since I have had this!!!  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

Way to put it behind you (for awhile) !


----------

